# NH 450 vs 451



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

This might be the wrong spot for the question but it's mounted on my 8-N

Whats the difference between a NH450 and NH451 sicklebar mower?? I have a 450 and TSC has a knife set for $114 but it says its for a 451

Dont want to buy the wrong part, ya-know


----------

